# HUGE Piraya



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

there you go, its a bad video its just a little taste of better ones to come. thanks to WEBHOSTEXPERT.com for helping me to post this.
wes
FRANKENSTEIN


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thats a big fu*%ing fish can't wait to get mine that size the vid is a little grainy but thanks for sharing


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

HOly crap that thing is a beast, loks like it eats like a beast as well


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

spec-v said:


> thats a big fu*%ing fish can't wait to get mine that size the vid is a little grainy but thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, ya i no the video sucks. just trying to show the size difference between frank and my 6"-7" piraya..
can't wait to get yours that size? thats assuming there will be more available, which i doubt. plus if there is, i'm all over it.
wes


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> spec-v said:
> 
> 
> > thats a big fu*%ing fish can't wait to get mine that size the vid is a little grainy but thanks for sharing
> ...


I have a 4 inch piraya now he is super out going, the fish shops around here are good about getting small caribea and piraya's


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> spec-v said:
> 
> 
> > thats a big fu*%ing fish can't wait to get mine that size the vid is a little grainy but thanks for sharing
> ...


What did u pay for that monster if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

read knifemans pin thread about growing out large rhoms it will help with piraya to. i'm not willing to disclose what he cost, sorry. 
wes


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's a damn big fish... can't wait til we can see some good "Step back and get the whole tank while holding the camera still" footage of that monster!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks bro it's a rarity finding big pirayas


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha_man said:


> That's a damn big fish... can't wait til we can see some good "Step back and get the whole tank while holding the camera still" footage of that monster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i need batteries and i'll get good pics. just anxious so i posted this garbage video tonight. 
wes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

NICEEEEE !!! =]


----------



## Drop_TOPS (Apr 16, 2005)

how old is that beast????


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

69


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I had seen a pic of this fish in the other forum, but to see it swim is really impressive. Great pick up, you have got some quite unique in your aquarium


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, those 6-7 inchers look like fry next to him








That fish is a beast


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Damn, those 6-7 inchers look like fry next to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

are you worried about him eating his much smaller tank mates ?

you should take a pic of him next to a can of soda or something for better reference of his size.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Wes, ur fish always impress me.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice monster


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

fury said:


> are you worried about him eating his much smaller tank mates ?
> 
> you should take a pic of him next to a can of soda or something for better reference of his size.
> 
> ...


i am trying to sell them, but no not really. them little bastards killed 9 piraya in 3 months, i'm mad at them. lol no but in the video you can see my smallest piraya going for the food when frank did. it didn't bother the monster. they schoal quite nicely. them small piraya are suppose to show reference to his size. i mean they are not fry yet they look like it.
wes


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow that thing is a monster, hehehe i suppose thats why u labled it frankenstein


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

*jaw.....hits.....flooor...... amazing dude, it makes your 7 inchers look like dime sized babies, can you take a video of it with your hand in front of the tank? that should give us a pretty good idea of how big that monster really is.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Tibs said:


> wow that thing is a monster, hehehe i suppose thats why u labled it frankenstein
> [snapback]1034017[/snapback]​


frankenstein is his name


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Why dont you call that monster "tiny", in that way you talk about it to your friends and not tell them the actual size. You just say you have several 6"-7" pirayas and theres tiny another piraya. Until they see it, and you can watch there eye balls pop and mouth drop to the floor!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I only see this big blob in the middle of teh tank surrounded by baby piraya....
How bout holding the cam still also?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Serygo said:


> I only see this big blob in the middle of teh tank surrounded by baby piraya....
> How bout holding the cam still also?
> [snapback]1034683[/snapback]​


they aren't baby piraya, they are around 6". i have a better video, not a perfect one but its way better. i have to figure out how to upload it on here.
wes


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

sorta hard to see, but i can imagine the size. great pick up. please post more VIDS!! www.putfile.com


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

danm.......................

but i wish you would have feed it something bigger so we could se it chop on something.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

danm!!!!!!!







lucky to have that big guy!







i think the greatest piranha i've ever seen. video quality was not that great but man that guy stoe the feeder from it's tankmates. what's that guys tankmate or whatever?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wish we could see him better, then we would really appreciate him


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

nice p man


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thanks, he doesn't like light so i have plants floating to block it out. if you want to see him better, come on over.
wes


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice


----------

